# New product testdrive - Microfiber Roller Cover



## ProWallGuy

Got this sample at the NE council PDCA conference last weekend. Decided to use it for some Gardz primer yesterday. The results are below:


----------



## johnpaint

Kind of hard to tell anything over the video.I think if it was a color it would show up better, but I'm sure if you say it great I would want to try it. What is the cost?


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Got this sample at the NE council PDCA conference last weekend. Decided to use it for some Gardz primer yesterday. The results are below:


Still like to know why you didn't pick one up for me !  I was wondering why I had to staff our table by myself for so long. Looks like the rest you guys were out and about picking up freebies ! And all I got was a free coffee mug, another Zinsser T-shirt, and a couple of hats 

But sour grapes aside, those look like they really do rock 'n' roll. As anyone who has applied Gardz know, it can be MESSY. With regular sleeves, one can only roll UP with a slight puddle between sleeve and wall. But that looks like regular application. Sweeeeeet !

ArroWorthy website is: 
http://www.linzerproducts.com/arroworthy.htm

From the chatter on the NGPP bulletin Board, Ben Moore markets micro fiber sleeves, and I am sure others will soon, if they don't already.

(BTW, PWG, I posted that Youtube link on Guy's thread: Microfiber roller covers)

Here's a piece from PWC magazine's website 




> *Rollers: Microfiber and more*
> 
> For rollers, the word of the year is microfiber. Many companies have developed versatile microfiber roller covers that they say are superior to conventional materials.
> 
> In March, ArroWorthy came out with a European-woven, funky-looking Microfiber Roller Cover Series that picks up more paint than its synthetic predecessors and lays it down without lint or splatter. That series followed the November roll-out of Premier Paint’s four-inch and nine-inch Microfiber Roller Covers.


this excerpt found at: http://www.paintstore.com/article.php?item=2573


----------



## Bender

I would like to try one. Be hard to replace my 3/4 lamby though.
"Now back to work":thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

is that the microfiber that BM offers??? which I assume is made from wooster.. I have used the BM one for semi gloss and that's about it doesn't do me good to use on flat or matte... 

I still like my Pro Dooz better.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

sexy voice


----------



## JNLP

MAK-Deco said:


> is that the microfiber that BM offers??? which I assume is made from wooster.. I have used the BM one for semi gloss and that's about it doesn't do me good to use on flat or matte...
> 
> I still like my Pro Dooz better.


I never used one, what's the deal with different sheens?


----------



## MAK-Deco

JNLP said:


> I never used one, what's the deal with different sheens?



The one I used is like a 5/16 sleeve no way can hold enough paint for your average repaint, but if your trying to laid a nice even semi gloss or gloss it works, kind of like a mohair...


----------



## YubaPaintPro

Hey Prowall. Thx for the post. I tried to leave a comment on YouTube, but don't think it worked. I will most definitely forward to a few Arroworthy gurus I know. They are great people w/ a really good pro product offering.

You should pay your videographer more!


----------



## vermontpainter

Yuba

We have an arroworthy rep here who is great. Anytime I call him he responds quickly and thoroughly. He has given us lots of goodies this year to try out and its good stuff. Never ever seen or heard of a Purdy or Wooster rep rootin around here.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I use the Arroworthy shed resistant rollers a lot, all tho they are cheaper then my Wooster's they don't come close to compare to the quality, also I have had some of Arrows top of line brushes given to me to try as well and wasn't a fan of them either... Seems like the company should market there product to the diy market..


----------



## louise painter

*products*

Hya, could someone tell me what the disadvantage is of a microfibre roller sleeve??


----------



## ProWallGuy

louise painter said:


> Hya, could someone tell me what the disadvantage is of a microfibre roller sleeve??


Since I've only really used it once, and with an odd product (Gardz) I haven't found any disadvantages yet.


----------



## NACE

The Micor Fiber covers were designed to utilize the leveling characteristics of Waterbornes while not imparting the traditional stipple associated with standard woven or knitted covers. I personally have used the BM 5/16 with Aura, experimental waterborne exterior stains in transparents, clears, semi-trans, semi solid, and solid. I have used the ArrowWorthy covers in their different naps too. They make a very good cover. I have also used the BM micro fiber to install 100% solids epoxies and aliphatic acrylic urethanes, in a color and clear. My conclusion is that if you are doing new gyp board and want a spray like finish, especially in Aura, the BM 5/16 will achieve the very best results with NO stipple. You will however, need to possibly apply and additional coat. Aura says "Never more than 2 coats." Well, with the 5/16 you may need three, but will have an extraordinarily smooth finish, especially in dark colors. The ArrowWothy covers works extremely well too. The larger naps I used on pressure treated 1 x 6 doug fir that need a greater nap to get into some of the peaks and valleys, and the 5/16 just did not meet that surface criteria. I did get some, but very minimal stippling with the 1/2" ArrowWorthy on transparent and clear waterborne topcoats, but only a trained eye would pick it up. As far as high performance coatings go, the BM 5/16 was spectacular for applying epoxy, and especially clear aliphatic urethanes. Normally I would clear coat a floor with P74-00 over 100% solids and use a lambswool pad to avoid bubbles. The mirco fiber was much better and put down the 2-4 mils I needed without any bubbles. I found that the durability of both brands was shorter than a knitted or woven cover. Micro fiber is said to hold 5 x's more paint than traditional covers, so that was the theory behind a shorter nap. The AURA roller cover, is a denser weave than a premium shed resistant or high capacity. It holds the proper amount of paint to achieve the hiding power capable of the Aura line.Technically, the AURA cover weighs about 144 grams, where other premium covers weith about 99-102 grams. Hope that helps. Happy Holidays.


----------



## CApainter

Thanks for the test drive Pro. I'll look into these microfiber sleeves.

Question: Apparently your not having any adverse affects, as far as curing, by mixing the Gardz and 123 together. Will the mixture still seal the intermediate layers of drywall paper that have been exposed, via wall covering removal for instance, without bubbling?


----------



## ProWallGuy

CApainter said:


> Thanks for the test drive Pro. I'll look into these microfiber sleeves.
> 
> Question: Apparently your not having any adverse affects, as far as curing, by mixing the Gardz and 123 together. Will the mixture still seal the intermediate layers of drywall paper that have been exposed, via wall covering removal for instance, without bubbling?


If I'm going for maximum penetration for sealing, then its always straight Gardz or DrawTite. I only use the Gardz/123 mix if I want a decently sealed surface with a bit of pigment in it. The 123 is only for pigment.

This particular job in the video was for walls after I removed paper and washed off the adhesive. I didn't really need the pigment in this instance, but it was what I had mixed in the truck already so I used it rather than bust out a whole new set-up. I'm lazy like that sometimes.


----------



## CApainter

Copy that. I'll stick with the uncut Gardz. Thanks


----------

